# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Uutisia Pietarista

## Antero Alku

Ystäväni Vladimir Waldin kertoo, että raitioliikennettä aiotaan supistaa. Tarkoitus on lakkauttaa keskiviikkona (viimeinen liikennöintipäivä) 4 linjaa, jotka käytännössä rampauttavat koko linjaston, ja kapasiteetti putoaa ehkä puoleen. Näin käynnistetään kierre, joka johtanee paineisiin lopettaa koko raitioliikenne Pietarissa parissa kolmessa vuodessa, koska raitioverkko ei tarjoa enää järkeviä yhteyksiä.

Antero

----------


## JE

Mitkähän linjat kyseessä mahtavat olla? Onko uhan alla nyt keskustan verkosto vai kuormitettuja esikaupunkilinjoja?

Edit:

Vastauksen viipyessä täydennän itseäni. Tämä (venäjänkielinen) viesti kertoo, että lakkautetaan linjat 10, 12, 16 ja 28.

Kun kartalta katsoo, ja seuraa lakkautettavien (kartassa yhä näkyvien) reittien linjoja, näkee miten käsittämättömästi verkkoa silvotaan. Kaupungin keskustassa verkosto halkaistaan kahteen vain muutamasta paikasta toisiinsa yhdistettyyn osaan. (Edit: Kartta ja koko sivusto raitioteistä katosi verkosta lokakuun alussa)

----------


## JE

Lakkautusten jälkeinen tilanne lienee nyt vakiintunut Pietarissa. Linjakartta, valitettavasti vain kyrillisin kirjaimin, löytyy täältä. P-merkityt radat ovat ainakin virallisesti vain "remontissa".

----------


## late-

> Lakkautusten jälkeinen tilanne lienee nyt vakiintunut Pietarissa. Linjakartta, valitettavasti vain kyrillisin kirjaimin, löytyy täältä. P-merkityt radat ovat ainakin virallisesti vain "remontissa".


Tämä selventääkin asiaa. Olin nimittäin lauantaista tiistaihin Pietarissa ja näin sekä linjan 10 että 14 liikenteessä kuten kuvista näkyy. Sehän olisi ollut ristiriidassa täydellisen lakkautuksen kanssa, mutta ei tuollaisen osittaisen katkaisun.

Kuvissa 6703 ja 6705 näkyvä yöllinen siivous- tai korjauspartio linjan 14 reitillä jokseenkin niillä kohdin, jossa suljetut osuudet leikkaavat linjaa. En tarkemmin nähnyt mitä siinä puuhattiin. Näytti lähinnä käsin harjaamiselta. Jälkimmäisestä vaunusta ei salaman kanssa asiaa huomaa, mutta sen linjakilven päällä olevat lamput valaisivat ihan kohtalaisesti työaluetta. Kuvissa olevat kympit ovat Moskovan aseman vieressä ja 14 tuli sattumalta bussiamme vastaan kotimatkalla Nevan ylittävällä sillalla.

Aivan kokokaan toivoa ei ehkä kannata heittää. Minulla on täällä pari vuotta vanha kartta, jossa ei kulje mitään Sennajan ohi menevillä kolmosen raiteilla, joilla nyt uudemman kartan ja tuon nettikartan mukaan taas ajetaan. Toisaalta muutama pieni pätkä nyt lakkautettujen lisäksi puuttuu uudemmalta kartalta.

----------


## JE

Totta on, että toivoa on. Alkuperäinen lakkautussuunnitelma oli selvästi laajempi. Jos olen oikein käsittänyt, nykyinen tilanne on protesteja seurannut jonkin sortin kompromissi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Vladimir oli tänään Helsingissä ja tapasin hänet. Tässä, mitä Vladimir kertoi:

Linjat 10 ja 14 ovat edelleen olemassa, mutta eivät entisillä reiteillään. Nykyiset reitit ovat niin huonot, ettei niillä matkustaminen palvele juuri mitään. Niitä ajetaan vähän aikaa, ja sitten ne lopetetaan sillä verukkeella, että eihän kukaan ratikalla matkusta.

Raitioliikenteen alennustilan taustalla on yli 20 vuotta laitosta johtanut henkilö. Hän oli aiemmin töissä rautateilla, mutta siirtyi sieltä liikennelaitokselle jonkin katastrofin jälkeen. Laitos on ajanut alamäkeä siitä lähtien. Ensin siis sosialismin aikana, sitten nykyisessä systeemissä.

Asenne Pietarissa on täysin autokeskeinen. Sekä yksisilmäisen busineshenkinen. Kaupunki on sitä mieltä, että yksityiset pikkubussit ovat kaupungin joukkoliikenteen siunaus. Ne eivät maksa kaupungille mitään, mutta kuljettavat valtavalla menestyksellä niitä, joilla ei ole varaa autoon. Järjestelmän haitoista ei välitetä. Nämä usein romukuntoisen pikkubussit ovat aiheuttaneet henkilövahinkoja jo nyt enemmän kuin koko raitioliikenteessä on sen historian aikana ollut.

Autoilulle annetaan kaikki edut. Kadut ruuhkautuvat, ja joukkoliikenne seisoo samoissa ruuhkissa. JL-kaistoja tai valoetuuksia ei ole. Raitioliikenteen keskinopeus on 7 km/h - siis ihmisen kävelynopeus. Miksi siis kukaan käyttäisi ratikkaa, kun kävellen pääsee ilmaiseksi yhtä nopeasti.

Raitiovarikkoja on ryhdytty myymään. Ne myydään sijoittajille, jotka tekevät tilalle taloja tai kauppakeskuksia. Tästä on seurannut, että joillain linjoilla hallilta linjalle ajaminen voi kestää toista tuntia.

Ja sitten nämä raiteiden korjaukset. Pietarissa lasketaan, että raitiotieraide maksaa 1 Me / km. Katu pajon vähemmän, koska kadun hinnaksi lasketaan vain asfaltti. Mitä korjataan ja mitä tehdään päätetään siten, että lasketaan raitiovaunujen matkustajia ja verrataan niitä autoihin. Näillä nyt lakkautetuilla osuuksilla on laskettu, että ratikassa kulkee 1500 ihmistä tunnissa, mutta autoissa menisi 15.000 ihmistä. Miksi siis kunnostaa katua kalliimpaa raitiotieraidetta. (15.000 ihmistä tunnissa on kyllä epäilyttävä luku, kun yhden kaistan kapasiteettina pidetään 2000 ha/h. Olisikohan sittenkin päivittäinen määrä, mutta se taas tuntuu vähältä. Tosin joillain raitiolinjoilla on 40 min vuoroväli, joten eipä siitä paljon matkustajia voi kertyä.)

Kaiken tämän jälkeen kaupungin omistaman liikennelaitoksen raitio- ja johdinautoliikenne on vain taakka kaupungin taloudelle. Yleisesti ollaan sitten kaupungilla sitä mieltä, että siitä on päästävä eroon. Joko lakkauttamalla molemmat, tai myymällä ne pois. Järjestelmän kunto on kuitenkin niin kehno, ettei radalla ja kalustolla ole käytännössä mitään arvoa. Jos joku haluaa raitioliikenteen toimivan Pietarissa, olisi oltava rahaa rakentaa kaikki uudestaan. Ja sen lisäksi päästä kaupungin kanssa sopimukseen joukkoliikenteen etuuksista ja omista kaistoista. Muuten koko touhulla ei ole mitään mieltä.

Myös yksityisbussijärjestelmä pitäisi saada kuriin. Koska näillä pikkubusseilla ei ole mitään määräyksiä, ne voivat kilpailla aina hinnalla vakavasti järjestetyn liikenteen kanssa. Kuluilla kun katetaan vain bensa ja kuljettajan tulot sekä romukuntoisen auton osto siksi ajaksi, kunnes se hajoaa alta. Vakuutuksia ja korjauksia ei järjestelmässä tunneta, eikä työaikoja.

Kaupunkisuunnittelun kannalta asiat ovat kuin Turussa. Koska joukkoliikenteen kanssa ovat nämä talousvaikeudet (kun liikennepolitiikalla on tehty joukkoliikenne käytännössä mahdottomaksi), poliitikot ja virkamiehet suunnittelevat kaiken autoilun varaan. Vain bussit tulevat kyseeseen, kun niille kelpaa sama katu kuin autoille. Olisiko yhtään tuttua lännestä 1960-luvulta?

Antero

----------


## JE

> Linjat 10 ja 14 ovat edelleen olemassa, mutta eivät entisillä reiteillään. Nykyiset reitit ovat niin huonot, ettei niillä matkustaminen palvele juuri mitään. Niitä ajetaan vähän aikaa, ja sitten ne lopetetaan sillä verukkeella, että eihän kukaan ratikalla matkusta.


Se on totta, HKL:n linja 2 -metodi toimii tietysti Pietarissakin. Tosin ellei linjan 14 reittiä olisi muutettu, verkosto olisi vielä halvaantuneempi.




> Raitioliikenteen alennustilan taustalla on yli 20 vuotta laitosta johtanut henkilö. Hän oli aiemmin töissä rautateilla, mutta siirtyi sieltä liikennelaitokselle jonkin katastrofin jälkeen. Laitos on ajanut alamäkeä siitä lähtien. Ensin siis sosialismin aikana, sitten nykyisessä systeemissä.


Kiintoisaa kuulla. Minusta tuntuu että tärkeillä paikoilla olevat henkilöt vaikuttavat raitioteiden kohtaloon aivan olennaisesti muissakin maissa. Positiivisia kuten kielteisiäkin esimerkkejä löytyy kyllä.




> Järjestelmän kunto on kuitenkin niin kehno, ettei radalla ja kalustolla ole käytännössä mitään arvoa. Jos joku haluaa raitioliikenteen toimivan Pietarissa, olisi oltava rahaa rakentaa kaikki uudestaan. Ja sen lisäksi päästä kaupungin kanssa sopimukseen joukkoliikenteen etuuksista ja omista kaistoista. Muuten koko touhulla ei ole mitään mieltä.


Käsittääkseni raitiotie toimii ja melko varmasti säilyykin _muutamissa_ esikaupungeissa, joissa omia kaistojakin on. Uhanalaisia ovat nimenomaan keskustalinjat. Yleisesti sanoisin, että Venäjää on vaikea verrata meidän tilanteeseemme, koska siellä koko yhteiskunta rakentuu toisin. Liikennepolitiikassa on toki paljon samaa kuin sodanjälkeisten vuosikymmenten länsimaissa. Venäjähän on sitä paitsi öljyn suhteen omavarainen.

----------


## TEP70

Joo, tilanne on juurikin se, että raitiovaunuilla ei kohta keskustassa kulje enää kukaan. Ruuhka-aikaan vaunut seisovat paikallaan ruuhkassa tyhjinä, koska henkilöautot ajavat risteykset tukkoon ja täyttävät muutenkin raitiovaunuille varatut tilat. Pari esimerkkikuvaa perjantailta:
1 ja 2.

Kuvaushetkellä ei edes ollut vielä ruuhka-aika, mutta silti noin kymmenkunta vaunua oli jumissa Toisella Sovetskaja ulitsalla odottamassa kääntymismahdollisuutta vasemmalle Ligovskij Prospektille. Käännöksen jälkeen odottaa yksi Pietarin ruuhkaisimmista risteyksistä Moskovan suunnan aseman edustalla. Erillinen raitiovaunukaista alkaisi juuri Moskovan suunnan aseman nurkalta.

Lähiöissä raitioliikenne toimii vielä jotenkuten, koska sosialistinen suunnittelu on älynnyt rakentaa erilliset raitiotiekaistat jo kauan sitten.  :Smile:  Ongelmat vain heijastuvat kaukaa: ylläolevissa kuvissa on jumissa linjan 25 vaunuja, jonka toinen päätepiste on Kuptshinon suuri lähiö kaukana etelässä. Lähijunat ja metro syöttävät Kuptshinoon suuria matkustajamassoja, joita pitäisi kuljettaa vaunuilla, jotka ovat jumissa toisella puolen kaupunkia. Muiden linjojen vaunut ovat sitten vastaavasti aivan turvoksissa. Tuo linja 25 pitäisi kyllä kiireen vilkkaa katkaista, että edes Kuptshinoa voitaisiin palvella kunnolla. Eivät vaunut siellä juutu ruuhkiin niin pahasti.

Kuptshinossa on viime aikoina korjattu raitiotiekiskoja ja joiltakin osin matelu jatkuvien kiskonkatkeamien yli on onneksi historiaa.

----------


## JE

Tiedätkö (tai tietääkö joku muu), mistä löytyisi ajan tasalla oleva linjakartta? Käsittääkseni taas on joitain lakkautuksia ollut ainakin suunnitteilla, mutta kokonaiskuvaa on vaikea saada ilman kartan apua. Kuvien perusteella tilanne on todella ongelmallinen. Jos liikennesuunnittelua ei ole, sitä ei vain ole.

----------


## TEP70

Löytyi jopa yllättävän nopeasti. Tosin tämä lienee yksityisen henkilön itse työstämä eikä virallinen, mutta näyttää ainakin ajantasaiselta. Tässä vielä sivusto, jonka kautta tuon löysin:

http://spb.gortrans.ru/index.html

Tuosta kartasta näkyy, että Bolsheohtinskij Most on raitioliikenteeltä kokonaan suljettuna. Siitä kulkivat linjat 10, 12, 16, 28 ja 65. Ulitsa Nekrasova on myös harmaana, samoin Belinskogo, josta linja 14 meni sirkuksen ohi kohti Sadovaja ulitsaa. Nyt 14 on laitettu menemään suoraan Liteinij Prospektia aina Vladimirskajan metroaseman tienoille, josta edelleen linjan 28 reittiä eteenpäin. Linja 28 on kadonnut tuosta uudesta kartasta kokonaan. Liteinij Prospekt on ruuhka-aikaan täysin toivoton katu raitiovaunuille.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ja nyt kun jaksaa lukea kartan selityksetkin, niin Nekrasovalta, Moiseenkolta, Novgorodskajalta ja Bolsheohtinskij Mostilta kiskot on merkitty purettaviksi eikä remontoitaviksi.  :Shocked:  Eli nuo linjat 10, 12, 16, 28 ja 65 eivät enää palaa takaisin alkuperäisille reiteilleen. Linja 10 ylittää Nevan hotelli Moskovan vieressä olevaa siltaa pitkin. 12, 16 ja 28 on ilmeisesti kokonaan lopetettu.

Vasileostrovskaja-metroaseman vierestä kulkee taas raitiovaunuja, sillä linjat 6 ja 11 on johdettu sinne. Nyt tosin linja 1 ei enää kulje Vasilin saaren länsireunalla. Siellä kiskot on kuitenkin merkitty remontoitaviksi.

Jotain hyvääkin: Ozerkin ja Udelnajan metroasemien välillä Prospekt Engelsalla kulkee taas raitiovaunuja. Katu oli pitkään remontissa.

----------


## TEP70

> Myös yksityisbussijärjestelmä pitäisi saada kuriin. Koska näillä pikkubusseilla ei ole mitään määräyksiä, ne voivat kilpailla aina hinnalla vakavasti järjestetyn liikenteen kanssa. Kuluilla kun katetaan vain bensa ja kuljettajan tulot sekä romukuntoisen auton osto siksi ajaksi, kunnes se hajoaa alta. Vakuutuksia ja korjauksia ei järjestelmässä tunneta, eikä työaikoja.


Eivät ne matkustajan kannalta hinnalla kilpaile, lipun hinta on kaikissa yksityisbusseissa kalliimpi kuin kaupungin johdinautoissa, busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa. Köyhimmät kulkevat viimeksimainituilla, vähän rikkaammat yksityisbusseilla. Ja heti kun rahaa on vielä hiukan enemmän, ostetaan auto ja liitytään suureen, kaikki kadut tukkivaan massaan. Yksityisbusseissa ei myöskään anneta lipun hinnasta mitään alennuksia toisin kuin kaupungin omistamissa kulkuneuvoissa.

Vuosi sitten nousi kova meteli, kun kaupunki julisti karsivansa yksityisbussiviidakkoa. Käsittääkseni projekti on edelleen käynnissä. Selkeyttämiselle onkin tilausta, koska reittejä on useita satoja. Näitä pakettiauton kokoisia kuljetusyksiköitä liikkuu Pietarin kaduilla tuhansia. Joitakin yksityislinjoja ajetaan myös täysikokoisilla busseilla, parhailla linjoilla on jopa uusia Scania OmniLinkejä.

----------


## JE

Kiitokset kartasta. Tuon kartan mukaan Prospekt Engelsan palautus ja Turuhtannyje Ostrovan lakkautus ovat ainoat muutokset sitten Anteron, minun ja late-:n viestiketjun alussa käsittelemän lakkautusaallon. 12, 16 ja 28 todellakin lopetettiin lopullisesti. Ykkösenkin paluu on hyvin epävarma, koska käsittääkseni halua olisi ennemminkin pidentää linjaa 6 jos remontoinnista mitään valmista tulee.

Se muutos, jonka takia karttaa kysyin, oli että http://www.tr.ru/forumissa on ollut paljon puhetta linjan 11 täydellisestä lakkautuksesta. Kartassahan linja edelleen on, mutta antamasi linkin linjaluettelosta se jo puuttuu ja on osin korvattu linjoja 41 ja 43 muuttelemalla. Linjaa 11 ajettiin viimeisen kerran 4.3.2006, ellei kielitaitoni ihan ole ruostunut.

----------


## TEP70

> Kiitokset kartasta. Tuon kartan mukaan Prospekt Engelsan palautus ja Turuhtannyje Ostrovan lakkautus ovat ainoat muutokset sitten Anteron, minun ja late-:n viestiketjun alussa käsittelemän lakkautusaallon. 12, 16 ja 28 todellakin lopetettiin lopullisesti. Ykkösenkin paluu on hyvin epävarma, koska käsittääkseni halua olisi ennemminkin pidentää linjaa 6 jos remontoinnista mitään valmista tulee.


Tuo Turuhtannyje Ostrovan lakkautus oli minulle myös yllätys. Vuosi sitten tuli juuri noilla nurkilla pyörittyä ja ajattelin, että pitäisiköhän käydä linjalla 36 silläkin päätteellä, mutta en viitsinyt. 36:n Strelnan päähän olisi hyväkuntoisena melkein valmis pikaraitiotie. Ilmeisesti lähes mikä tahansa linja voi loppua koska tahansa, eli täytynee jonain kauniina kesäviikonloppuna lähteä taltioimaan linjastoa kameralla oikein kunnolla.




> Se muutos, jonka takia karttaa kysyin, oli että http://www.tr.ru/forumissa on ollut paljon puhetta linjan 11 täydellisestä lakkautuksesta. Kartassahan linja edelleen on, mutta antamasi linkin linjaluettelosta se jo puuttuu ja on osin korvattu linjoja 41 ja 43 muuttelemalla. Linjaa 11 ajettiin viimeisen kerran 4.3.2006, ellei kielitaitoni ihan ole ruostunut.


Tuo linja 11 oli myös ruuhka-aikaan täysin toivoton. Olen joskus odotellut linjan vaunua pysäkillä puolisen tuntia Uuden Hollannin saaren kohdalla ilman, että yhtään vaunua olisi mennyt kumpaankaan suuntaan. Henkilöautot kyllä osasivat käyttää sujuvasti kyseisen pysäkin erillistä  raitiovaunukaistaa (!) oman matkansa jouduttamiseen.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jopa vaunujen kuvaaminen keskustassa on vaikeaa, jos yrittää väärään vuorokaudenaikaan. Lauantai- tai sunnuntaiaamut ovat hyviä hetkiä matkustella raitiovaunuilla, joskin kaikki ruuhkalinjat eivät kulje.

----------


## TEP70

Nyt Pietarissa on laitettu taas hihat heilumaan. Sitten vuodenvaihteen on lopetettu kaikki liikenne Ligovski Prospektilla. Vain linja 16 uudella reitillään käy kääntymässä Ligovskilla purettujen raiteiden väliin jääneellä pätkällä (kuva).

Linjat 25 ja 49 on ohjattu Ligovskin sulkemisen vuoksi Karbjuratornyi Zavodin päätepysäkille. Reitti sinne on tosin juuri nyt remontissa, joten linjat ajavat Moskovski Vorotalle, joka on täysin toisella puolen kaupunkia.

Linjat 3 ja 14 on lopetettu 16.5. (lähde).

Kuptshinon suunnan linjasto on nyt erillään muusta verkosta, koska yhteydet Ligovski Prospektia ja Obvodnyi Kanalin rantakatua pitkin on suljettu.

Myös lounaisten kaupunginosien linjasto on erillään muista linjojen 3 ja 14 lopettamisen jälkeen. Yhteys on kuitenkin vielä teknisesti olemassa. 

Kolokolnaja-katu Vladimirskajan metroaseman liepeillä on remontissa ja tämän vuoksi myöskään Liteinyi Prospektilla ei kulje raitiovaunuja, vaikka teknisesti se on vielä mahdollista. Nekrasovin katu on jo menetetty, vaikka siellä kiskot vielä onkin. Novgorodinkadusta ei enää näe, että sillä on joskus kulkenut raitiovaunuja, kun koko katu on päällystetty uudelleen. Bolsheohtinskyn sillalla on vielä joitakin kiskoja, muttei sinnekään voi enää ajaa.

Tilanne muuttuu Pietarissa niin nopeasti, etteivät mitkään linjakartat pysy perässä.

----------


## TEP70

Jonkinlaista vastustusta sentään esiintyy, tosin en tiedä, mikä sen vaikutus asioihin lopulta on. Näin viikonlopun aikana Pietarissa pysäkeillä mainoksia tästä kokouksesta:

http://www.tr.ru/news/3609

----------


## TEP70

> Tilanne muuttuu Pietarissa niin nopeasti, etteivät mitkään linjakartat pysy perässä.


Tällainen löytyi kuitenkin netistä. Näemmä harmaita osuuksia on muuallakin.  :Sad: 

Jos tuo nyt pitää paikkansa, niin kuvani linjan 16 vaunusta Ligovskilla oli sitten melko harvinainen. Loputkin kiskot revittäneen sieltä sitten varmaan jo tällä viikolla. Linja 16 onkin nyt merkitty kulkemaan tästä päivästä alkaen Liteiniä pitkin aina Suomen aseman ohi. Ja Suomen asema on menettänyt raitiovaununsa.

----------


## JE

Käsittääkseni muutamat tuon kartan osuudet on suljettu vain väliaikaisesti remontin vuoksi. Koskee mm. Suomen aseman ympäristöä. Sen sijaan - sikäli kuin olen oikein ymmärtänyt - pidetään mahdollisena että Kuptshinon suunnan verkko jää lopullisesti eristyksiin eikä yhteys Ligovskia pitkin enää palaudu, vaikka virallisesti puhutaan uudelleenavaamisesta elokuussa. Liteinin yhteys pysyy olemassa paitsi linjan 16 vuoksi, myös koska pohjoisempana sijaitsevia linjoja tiettävästi osaksi ajetaan kahdeksikkovarikon (etelässä) vaunuilla.

----------


## TEP70

Karttaa on päivitetty jälleen. Toivottavasti tämä tilanne on seurausta jostain remontista, sillä nyt ydinkeskustassa ei kulje enää yhtään mitään!

Valoisana puolena voi pitää sitä, että nyt Vasilin saarella on taas raitiovaunulinjoja.

Krestovski Ostrovilta on liikenne myös kadonnut. Ei näemmä millään ehdi kuvaamaan kaikkialle, kun liikennettä loppuu tätä tahtia.

Raitiotiet järjestelmänä täyttivät juuri 100 vuotta. Pohjoisessa linja 57 on numeroitu uudelleen juhlalinjaksi 100.

----------


## Makeone

Kylläpäs jotkin Pietarin raitiotielinjat ovat lyhyitä vai näyttävätkö ne vain siltä? Esim. linja 1 kaiketi sillä TEP70:sen mainitsemalla Vasilin saarella (ei, en osaa venäjää...). Samoin linja 8 näyttää aika lyhkäiseltä. Ovatko violetilla merkityt linjat ruuhkalinjoja? (siis siinä kartassa)

----------


## JE

Violetit ovat tosiaan ruuhkalinjoja. Ja eräiden tietojen mukaan tuon kartan ilmestymisen jälkeen tilanne on vielä elänyt sen verran, että linja 29 on lakkautettu. Aika näyttää, mikä on verkoston lopullinen laajuus: lakkautussuunnitelmia on tiettävästi vielä jonkin verran toteuttamatta, toisaalta joidenkin lakkautusten on sanottu olevan väliaikaisia katutöistä johtuvia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Karttaa katsoessa tulee todella paha olo. Kun itse olin Pietarissa vain kaksi vuotta sitten, raitiotietä oli paljon enemmän jäljellä. 

Raportti v 2005 matkaltani

Täytyy vain toivoa, että raitioteistä säilyisi siinä määrin merkittävä osa, että jos Pietarissa joskus on liikenteen osalta täysijärkinen hallinto, raitiotiet voidaan palauttaa lakkautetuille reiteille.

Pietaria pohtiessa on pakko todeta, että raitiotiet oli päästetty todella karmeaan kuntoon, joka oli voimakkaassa ristiriidassa verrattuna hyvin hoidettuihin metroon ja rautateihin. Kyse ei ole osaamisen puutteesta vaan pahasta tahdosta.

----------


## JE

Tämä on totta. Erityisen hyvä vertailukohta Pietarille on Moskova, jossa raitiotieverkko on ollut lähes yhtä suuri, ja haasteet, erityisesti yksityisautoilun hallitsematon kasvu, ovat olleet samat. Silti Moskovassa lakkautuksia on toteutettu 2000-luvulla vain yhden ainoan reitin verran, ja järjestelmään on investoitu selvästi Pietaria enemmän. Toki myös Pietarin raitiotiet ovat eräiden esikaupunkilinjojen osalta ainakin kohtalaisessa kunnossa.

----------


## late-

> Silti Moskovassa lakkautuksia on toteutettu 2000-luvulla vain yhden ainoan reitin verran, ja järjestelmään on investoitu selvästi Pietaria enemmän. Toki myös Pietarin raitiotiet ovat eräiden esikaupunkilinjojen osalta ainakin kohtalaisessa kunnossa.


Minäkin havaitsin viime viikonloppuna Moskovassa, että ainakin VDNH:n ja Leningradin aseman nurkilla ratikoiden radat vaikuttivat melko hyväkuntoisilta ja jatkuviksi hitsatuilta. Pietarissa näkemäni ratikkakiskot ovat olleet kiharaista palakiskoa. Pietarin lähiöistä en tosiaan osaa sanoa.

Venäläiseltä expatilta saamieni tietojen mukaan Pietarin kaupungin päätöksentekijöillä on omat rahat pelissä reittitaksien kanssa. Silloin kannattaa siivota "väärät" liikennemuodot pois omien voittojen tieltä. Ratikoista onkin systemaattisesti luotu kuvaa toisen luokan vanhentuneina liikennevälineinä, joista on pelkkää haittaa.

----------


## TEP70

Tilanne on taas elänyt. Tuoreessa kartassa liikenne onkin palannut Ligovski Prospektin eteläpäähän! Linjat 25 ja 49 käyvät nyt jälleen kääntymässä Svetshnoi pereulokin silmukassa. Linja 16 on käännetty uudelle reitille eli aivan keskeisimmässä keskustassa ei kulje mitään.

Olin viikonloppuna Pietarissa, mutta en arvannut, että tilanne Ligovskilla on jälleen muuttunut. Kaverit puhuivat, että vanha raitiotiekiskojen alue kadun keskellä olisi otettu yleiseksi kaksisuuntaiseksi joukkoliikennekaistaksi.

Lounaisten kaupunginosien linjasto on nyt motissa erillään muusta verkosta. Linjat 36 ja 41 käyvät kääntymässä rataosaston tukikohdassa (jos nyt tulkitsin tuon Sluzhba putin oikein), koska ulitsa Trefoleva on kaivettu auki putkitöiden vuoksi. Muuten lounaiset kaupunginosat ovat jokseenkin parasta, mitä Pietari tarjoaa raitiovaunujen saralla. Linjat kulkevat pitkälti omilla väylillään ja vuorovälit ovat tiheitä. Radat ovat keskinkertaisessa kunnossa eli vaunut liikkuvat ja niissä on jopa matkustajia.

Linjan 36 Turuhtannie Ostrovan pää on menetetty, vaihteiden kielisovitukset on purettu pois ja korvattu suorilla kiskoilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kuten olettaa saattaa, Pietarissa touhutaan uutta "pikaraitiotietä". Alla linkki esitteeseen. Kuten siitä selviää, kyseessä on 70% silloilla kulkeva pikaraitiotie poikittaislinjana kaupungin eteläosissa. 

Lupaavaa on sentään, että kaluston edellytetään olevan tavallaan 
yhteensopivaa nykyisen raitiotien kanssa ja todetaan mahdolliseksi järjestelmän laajennus kunnostettuja raitiotieosuuksia pitkin.

Esite eteläisten lähiöiden pikaraitiotiestä

Voisin toki todeta, että lienee niin, että Pietarissa joku on havainnut, että tällaisellakin joukkoliikennemuodolla voi saada laitettua dollareita tai euroja omiin liiveihin, kun asia vain tehdään toisin kuin nyt.

----------


## TEP70

Ylläpito/moderaattorit voisivat muokata ketjun otsikkoa esimerkiksi muotoon "Pietarin kuulumisia" tai "Uutisia Pietarista", ettemme vajoa aivan epätoivoon. Tämä jo jonkin aikaa suunnitteilla ollut pikaraitiotieprojekti vähintäänkin on hyvä uutinen Pietarista.  :Wink: 

Moderaattorin kommentti/kuukanko: vaihdoin otsikkoa

----------


## TEP70

> Tilanne on taas elänyt. Tuoreessa kartassa liikenne onkin palannut Ligovski Prospektin eteläpäähän! Linjat 25 ja 49 käyvät nyt jälleen kääntymässä Svetshnoi pereulokin silmukassa. Linja 16 on käännetty uudelle reitille eli aivan keskeisimmässä keskustassa ei kulje mitään.


Kävin nyt kuvaamassa tätä muutosta. Ligovski Prospektin uusi joukkoliikennekaista on loistava uutinen viime aikojen huonojen uutisten joukossa. Raitiovaunujen lisäksi siis myös bussit ja reittitaksit käyttävät nyt kadun keskiosaa, joka on aidattu omaksi alueeksi erilleen muusta liikenteestä. Henkilöautot häiritsevät siis vain risteyksissä. Tosin röyhkeimmät ajoivat jo nyt pitkät matkat joukkoliikennekaistaa, kun autokaistat olivat tukossa.

Jostain syystä linjat 25 ja 49 eivät kuitenkaan tulleet Ligovskille asti vaan kääntyivät Moskovski Vorotan päätepysäkille. Linjan 16 vaunuja näkyi harvakseltaan uudella joukkoliikennekaistalla.

----------


## late-

> Tosin röyhkeimmät ajoivat jo nyt pitkät matkat joukkoliikennekaistaa, kun autokaistat olivat tukossa.


Näinhän siinä herkästi käy, kun joukkoliikennekaista on autoiltavissa (*). Kuitenkin kaikenkaikkiaan hyvä uutinen. Sijainnin huomioiden yhteiskäyttö kaikkien joukkoliikennemuotojen kesken on perusteltu, koska Pietarin keskustan liikenteessä kaikilla muodoilla on merkittävä rooli. Pitkällä tähtäimellä olisi varmasti viisaampaa pyrkiä keskittämään liikennettä ratikoiden ja johdinautojen hoidettavaksi, mutta siihen tuskin päästään lähiaikoina.

Tramways & Urban Transitin uusimmassa numerossa alkoi kaksiosainen artikkelisarja Pietarista otsikolla "Decline... but hope?". Kirjoittajana on Anteronkin tuntema Vladimir Waldin. Ensimmäinen osa käsittelee lähinnä vuoteen 2005 asti toteutunutta kehitystä ja esittelee ensimmäisten lakkautusten vaiheita ja syitä. Toisessa osassa luvataan esitellä viimeaikaiset mittavat lakkautukset, mutta myös joitakin syitä varovaiseen optimismiin. Näihin syihin kuulunevat ainakin eteläiseen Pietariin suunniteltu poikittaisyhteys ja ensimmäiset matalattiaiset vaunut. Voin referoida toista osaa hiukan tännekin, kunhan se saapuu.

(*) Tästäkin syystä toivon, että Raide-Jokeri ymmärretään rakentaa pääosin vain raidekäyttöön. Meillä HKL:llä elää vahvasti sellainen näkemys, että linjalle pitäisi sotkea laajalti myös busseja. Liikennöinnin tehokkuuden ja autojen aiheuttamien häiriöiden estämisen kannalta tässä mentäisiin pahasti metsään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tramways & Urban Transitin uusimmassa numerossa alkoi kaksiosainen artikkelisarja Pietarista otsikolla "Decline... but hope?". Kirjoittajana on Anteronkin tuntema Vladimir Waldin.


Toivottavasti tuo jo jokin aika sitten kirjoitettu artikkeli on ajan tasalla. Vladimirin kanssa jutellessa kun tuntuu siltä, ettei mikään seuranta pysy lakkautusten tahdissa.

Pietarissa oikeastaan ainoa joukkoliikenteen toivo taitaa olla mahdollisimman nopea autoistumisen eteneminen. Mitän enemmän ja nopeammin pietarilaiset lisäävät autoluaan, sen selvemmäksi käy joukkoliikenteen välttämättömyys.

Pietarin lohtu liikenteen kannalta on hisotriallisen keskustan matala rakennuskanta ja mahtipontisen leveäksi tehdyt kadut. Suurkaupungiksi Pietarissa on harvinaisen alhainen katutilan ja kerrosalan suhde. Siksi auto on ollut siellä edes jotenkin käyttökelpoinen välinen tähän saakka.

Antero

----------


## TEP70

> Näihin syihin kuulunevat ainakin eteläiseen Pietariin suunniteltu poikittaisyhteys ja ensimmäiset matalattiaiset vaunut.


Matalia raitiovaunuja on nyt liikenteessä ainakin viisi kappaletta ja niitä löytää ainakin Kuptshinosta linjalta 49. Matkustin yhdellä tiistaina 25.3. Kyllähän noissa on tiettyjä hassuja yksityiskohtia, mutta hienoa, että telien väliltä matala vaunu on sentään saatu rakennettua omassa maassa.

Pietarissa on myös täysmatalia trollikoita ainakin Trans-Alfan ja LAZin valmistamana. Osuin sattumalta torstaina LAZiin 3001 linjalla 5. Se vaikutti olevan koeliikenteessä ja hajosi melko pian. Vaunu vetäytyi pois linjalta ja siirryin perässä tulleeseen linjan 22 Trans-Alfaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Jos Pietarin joukkoliikennettä ja erityisesti raitioteitä katsoo Discus Median kartan "Sankt-Peterburg / marshruty gorodskogo i prigorodnogo transporta / po sostojaniju na 21.04.2008" avulla, niin raitiolinjoja on 38 kpl, pienin linjanumero 6 ja keskustakartan (tsentralnaja tshast) alueelta löysin seuraavien 9 raitiolinjan päätepysäkit:

6 ja 20 pl. Lenina, 23 ja 30 Votkinskaja ul. (nämä Suomen-aseman lähellä)
38 Vyborgskaja metroaseman lähellä
16 pl. Repina (keskustakartan lounaisosassa)
25 ja 49 Kuznetshnyj per.  (lähellä Moskovan-asemaa)
65 Perekupnoj per.  (Moskovan-asemalta noin kilometri itään)

Muita raitiolinjoja keskustakartan alueella näkyi linja 7 pienen matkaa idässä ja 40 luoteessa pitkän matkaa samaa reittiä linjan 6 kanssa.  Johdinautoja näyttäisi kulkevan aika paljon keskusta-alueellakin, esimerkiksi Nevski prospektilla koko pituudelta useita linjoja.  Kartta kertoo varmaan tilanteen 21.4. 

Tietolähteen ISBN 5-94059-040-3 ja sitä myy ainakin www.ruslania.com ja Helsingissä Ruslania Books Lapinlahdenkatu 1 C.

OT: Bratislavassa käydessäni huomasin, että nakkikioskissa myytiin pressburgereita.  Kaupungin nimi lienee saksaksi Pressburg.  Myydäänköhän Pietarissa peterburgereita?   :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

Koeajoin lauantaina linjan 25 ja totesin, että lähestulkoon koko matka Ligovski Prospektilta Kuptshinoon asti on nyt korjattu ja linjat 25 ja 49 ovat kunnostetuilla osuuksilla aitoja pikalinjoja. Pysäkkien välit ajetaan reipasta 60 km/h tuntivauhtia ja matka keskustasta Kuptshinoon etenee nyt aivan toisella tavalla kuin vielä pari vuotta sitten. Tämä on parasta, mitä Pietarissa on pitkään aikaan tapahtunut.

25:n ja 49:n Akilleen kantapää lienee nyt kääntösilmukka keskustan päässä. Linjat kiertävät korttelin ympäri katuverkossa. Lauantaina kääntö toimi hyvin, kun muuta liikennettä ei kovin paljon ollut. Mutta voin hyvin kuvitella, kuinka kääntö toimii esimerkiksi arkipäivisin iltaruuhkassa, kun kaikki kadut ovat täynnä autoja.  :Sad:  Tämä pieni puute saattaa siis edelleen halvauttaa koko muuten hyvin toimivan yhteyden.

25:lle on sijoitettu runsaasti matalalattiavaunuja. Numeroista päätellen matalia vaunuja on ainakin 25 kappaletta. Linjalla 25 ei juuri korkeita vaunuja näe, mutta 49:llä matalia on vasta muutamassa vuorossa. Matalan lattian hyötyä syö joillakin pysäkeillä se, että pysäkkikoroketta ei ole (vielä?) laisinkaan.  :Smile: 

Linjat 25 ja 49 tarjoavat hyvän vaihtoyhteyden uudelle Volkovskajan metroasemalle. Metron linjojen 4 ja 5 uudelleenjärjestely on tosin vielä kesken ja linja 5 ajaa vain Volkovskajan ja Zvenigorodskajan asemien välillä.

----------


## TEP70

Ostin Pietarista juuri ilmestyneen Igor Bogdanovin kirjan "Leningradskij Leksikon". Siinä on lyhyitä kirjoituksia ja muistelmia neuvostoaikaisesta Leningradista. Raitiovaunuille on suotu tilaa pari sivua ja mielenkiintoisena nippelitietona esitetään, että 1970-luvun alussa metroa käytti päivittäin 1 145 206 matkustajaa ja raitiovaunuja yhteensä 2 145 205. Ero on kyllä epäilyttävän tasan miljoona eikä lähdettä ole mainittu. Raitiovaunuja mainitaan olleen vuonna 1970 liikenteessä päivittäin 1702 kpl ja verkoston pituudeksi kerrotaan 532 km.

----------


## Max

Teinpä kerran lämpimikseni tällaisen kartan, jossa näkyvät Pietarissa alkuvuodesta 2009 käytössä olevat raitiotiet (vihreä + sininen) sekä tämän vuosituhannen aikana käytöstä poistuneet (oranssi väri).

Suurta on poistuma varsinkin keskustan lähialueilla.

Opettelin itse 1990-luvun lopulla suunnistamaan Pietarissa autoillessani pitkälti raitiokiskoperusteisesti. Taitaisinpa nykyään eksyä. (Olen käynyt siellä 2000-luvulla vain kaksi kertaa ja silloinkin muulla kyydillä.)

----------


## JE

Tuohon karttaan vielä sellainen päivitys, että Oboronnaja Ulitsan ja Ploshtshad Repinan välinen osuus on palautettu liikenteeseen äskettäin (linja 41).

----------


## Max

Kävin taas pitkästä aikaa pikavierailulla Pietarissa ja ehdin hieman havainnoida raitioliikennettäkin kaupungin etelälaidalla, Kupchinoon rautatien länsipuolta kulkevalla reitillä. Vaikutelma oli sama kuin vuosia sittenkin: liikenne on harvaa ja todella hidasta. Kävelin kadun vartta n. 3 km matkan ja pääosan matkaa vuoroin edelläni, vuoroin takanani kulki sama raitiovaunu. Ruuhkien ja pysäkkien lisäksi matkaa hidasti raiteiden surkea kunto, joka rajoitti ajonopeuden tuonne silmämääräisesti arvioiden 10-15 km/h paikkeille. Sikäläiset autoilijat seisoskelevat ruuhkissa kiskoilla poikittain ilmeisen tyynesti.

Aika mielenkiintoinen oli muuten tuon linjan 29 raitiovaunujen virroitinviritelmä. Löysin siitä kuvankin wikimediasta: kuvalinkki

----------


## Antero Alku

Kirjoitanpa viestin tänne sen sijaan että kirjoittaisin Pietarista ketjuun Joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä. Myös Mikko Laaksosen Pietarin - matkalta -ketju liittyy samaan aiheeseen.

Olen Petterin kanssa samaa mieltä, että Pietarissa pitäisi metroa laajentaa. Mutta kuten Mikko Laaksonen jo kirjoitti, se yksin ei riitä. Pietarin liikenteen ongelma on, ettei maanpäällinen liikenne toimi, eikä metro voi korvata ja paikata maanpäällisen liikenteen ongelmia. Lisäksi on joukko onglemia, joita ei ylipäätään ratkaista millään lisärakentamisella. Max kuvasi näitä hyvin:



> 1) Vaihtoja ei ole mitenkään synkronoitu eikä niihin opasteta.
> 2) Maanpäällisen liikenteen linjat kulkevat äärimmäisen epäluotettavasti ja yleensä myös erittäin harvoin (20-30 min välein).
> 3) Monin paikoin katuliikenne on niin tukossa, että jos odotusaikaa tulee vähänkin, on nopeampaa kävellä alle 2 km matkat.
> 4) Lippujärjestelmät ovat epäyhteensopivia eikä Venäjällä kaikilla ole varaa maksaa erillisestä bussi- tai ratikkamatkasta metron päälle.


Pietarin joukkoliikenteen erikoisuus on vielä se, että metro on valtion omistuksessa. Pietarin kaupunki voi tietenkin toivoa, että valtio maksaa metron laajentamisen, ja Pietarille joukkoliikenteen lisääminen metrona on siten mukava ilmainen ratkaisu. Ja kaupunki voi keskittyä rakentamaan lisää teitä, siltoja Nevan yli sekä pysäköintipaikkoja. Niille nimittäin on helpointa saada kaupunkilaisten kannatusta, sillä moni entinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä on siirtynyt autoilijaksi siksi, että joukkoliikenne on lakannut toimimasta. Asia ilmaistaan siellä nimenomaan näin, mikä kertonee karua tarinaa syistä ja seurauksista.

Käytännössä näyttää kuitenkin aika epätoivoiselta, että valtio tulisi ja ratkaisisi ilmaisella rahalla Pietarin joukkoliikenteen. Siksi on pakko miettiä, missä järjestyksessä rahaa kannattaa alkaa käyttää. Sillä lopulta jää kuitenkin tehtäväksi vain se, mihin Pietarilla itsellään on varaa.

Kaupunki on laaja ja nopeita toisen tason yhteyksiä tarvitaan. Mutta nopein ja tehokkain apu on panostaa pintaliikenteeseen ja nimenomaan raitioteiden supistamisen kääntämiseen palautukseksi ja laajentamiseksi. Kaupungissa on vireillä modernin pikaraitiotien rakentaminen Pulkovon lentokentältä keskustaan Moskovan asemalle. Suuri osa reitistä on nykyisillä raitiotilinjauksilla, mutta rata on rakennettava uudelleen. Tämä hanke olisi oivallinen pilotti osoittamaan, mitä raitiotie on nykyään, miten tehokas se on ja mihin hintaan sellainen syntyy.

Pietarissa on korjattu raitiotieratoja, mutta menetelmät ovat olleet sellaisia, että rata on länsimaisen käsityksen mukaan kelvottomassa kunnossa muutamassa vuodessa. Sillä ei riitä, että uusitaan vain kiskot. Pehmeä ja routiva maa-aines pitää vaihtaa, sitä ei ole tehty. Käytössä on myös vaunukalustoa, jota pietarilaiset itse pitävät radan tuhona. Tällaisesta raskaasta ja jäykästä kalustosta tulee päästä eroon.

Metron kanssa on pohdittava keinoja alentaa radan rakentamiskustannuksia. Pietarin maaperäolosuhteissa maanalainen rakentaminen on erittäin kallista. Pintametroa kuitenkin vastustetaan. Sen katsotaan rajoittavan rakentamista. Ilmeisesti rakennusliikkeet vastustavat pintametroa myös siksi, että ne haluavat kalliita tunnelimetrourakoita. Yksi este voi olla vanha kalusto, jota ei ole suunniteltu maanpäälliseen käyttöön. Prahassa on samanlaisia metrojunia varten rakennettu maanpinnalle putki. Silloin ei sade ja lumi kiusaa junia eikä melu asukkaita.

Antero

----------


## brynkka

En ole ehtinyt Pietariin puoleen vuoteen, joten katselin kompensaatioksi YouTubesta ratikkavideoita ja useassa pätkässä esiintyi PTMZ:n eli Pietarin raitiovaunutehtaan kahdeksanakselinen vaunu. Osa videoista oli selkeästi koeajoilta, mutta joissakin vaunuissa näytti olevan matkustajia kyydissä. Wikipedia tiesi kertoa vaunutilauksesta parin vuoden takaa, joten näitä LM-2008(?) vaunuja saattaisi olla jo linjaliikenteessä. Tehtaan tyyppimerkintä osamatalalattiaiselle kahdeksanakseliselle vaunulle on 71-154 kun ovat ovat molemmin puolin, yksisuuntavaunun tyyppimerkintään lisätään M. Osaisiko joku kertoa, millä linjalla tai linjoilla nämä uudet vaunut ajavat, jos ajavat?

Vaunu on sikäli kiinnostava, että se on pyörästöltään Transtechin tulevaa vaunua vastaava, vaikkakaan ei täysmatala ja ymmärtääkseni tarkoitettu lähinnä pikaraitioliikenteen kalustoksi. YouTuben videoiden perustella kauppa on käynyt ainakin Volkogradin suuntaan. Kuusiakselinen rinnakkaismalli 71-152 on ollut Pietarissa ajossa muutaman vuoden ja kokemusteni mukaan se on ihan kelpo joukkoliikenneväline. 




> Yksi este voi olla vanha kalusto, jota ei ole suunniteltu maanpäälliseen käyttöön. Prahassa on samanlaisia metrojunia varten rakennettu maanpinnalle putki. Silloin ei sade ja lumi kiusaa junia eikä melu asukkaita.


Ainakin Kiovan metron punaisella linjalla on yli kuuden kilometrin kattamaton osuus välillä Dnipro-Lisova ja Budapestissakin on yksi maanpäällinen asema lentokentän suunnalla. Näiden ratojen yhteydessä sijaitsee myös varikoita, avoimin ratapihoin. Kummallakin linjalla on muistini mukaan neuvostoliittolaista standardikalustoa käytössä. Luulisin metrosiltojen ja -ratojen kattamisella tavoiteltavan raiteiden helpompaa huollettavuutta, kun lumenputsauskalustoa ei tarvitse ajaa kilometrikaupalla tunneleissa vain jonkun sillan putsaamisen takia. Tämä ei ole juolahtanut Tukholmassa mieleen: linjan T13 pääteasemaa Ropstenissa edeltää avoin silta, joka varmaan pitää aurata jokaisen (yöllisen) lumipyryn jälkeen. Tälläiseen paikkaan olisi Venäjällä varmaan rakennettu peltitunneli.

----------


## SlaverioT

> En ole ehtinyt Pietariin puoleen vuoteen, joten katselin kompensaatioksi YouTubesta ratikkavideoita ja useassa pätkässä esiintyi PTMZ:n eli Pietarin raitiovaunutehtaan kahdeksanakselinen vaunu. Osa videoista oli selkeästi koeajoilta, mutta joissakin vaunuissa näytti olevan matkustajia kyydissä. Wikipedia tiesi kertoa vaunutilauksesta parin vuoden takaa, joten näitä LM-2008(?) vaunuja saattaisi olla jo linjaliikenteessä. Tehtaan tyyppimerkintä osamatalalattiaiselle kahdeksanakseliselle vaunulle on 71-154 kun ovat ovat molemmin puolin, yksisuuntavaunun tyyppimerkintään lisätään M. Osaisiko joku kertoa, millä linjalla tai linjoilla nämä uudet vaunut ajavat, jos ajavat?


32-metrisiä 71-154 (LVS-2009) vaunuja vain testattiin Pietarissa ja toimitettiin sitten Volgogradiin. Kaikkiaan 9 vaunua toimitetaan, joista kuusi on jo perillä. Lisäksi yksi 71-154M oli/on testissä Kiovassa. LM-2008 sen sijaan on neliakselinen vaunu, jota on mm. toimitettu vuodesta 2008 lähtien Pietariin 32kpl ja Moskovaan 24kpl joista 22 multippeliajolla.

Mielenkiintoista onkin Pietarin raitioteiden kalustopolitiikan tempoilevuus: 2005-2008 toimitettiin 25kpl (71-152) 6-akselisia vaunuja. Kuitenkin  parina viime vuonna on tilattu vain neliakselisia nivelettömiä vaunuja. Lisäksi pakkaa sekoittavat ulkomaalaiset valmistajat kuten Finmeccanica(AnsaldoBreda), joka suunnitteli pari vuotta sitten herra Berlusconin ja paikallisten politiikkojen avustuksella raitiovaunutehdasta Venäjälle. Saman "uutisen" ilmoitti muuten alkuvuodesta Alstom.

----------


## brynkka

Kiitoksia tiedoista!

Ja pahoitteluni, sinänsä helposti selvitettävien, mallimerkintöjen kanssa sekoilusta. Ehdin jo hekumoida LVS-2009 -vaunuilla matkustamisella, jota pitää lykätä kunnes niitä joko oikeasti tulee Pietariin linjaliikenteeseen tai jotain asiaa Vol*g*ogradiin sattuu ilmaantumaan. Jostakin olen ollut hoksaavinani, että Kiovaan olisi tarkoitus hankkia PTMZ:lta vaunuja hiljattain kunnostetun Kiovan (ensimmäisen) pikaraitiotieradan kalustoksi. LVS-2009 -vaunun testaaminen liittynee kalustohankintaan ja julkisen liikenteen uusimistarpeeseen, joka taas on ainakin osin kytköksissä v. 2012 jalkapallon EM-lopputurnaukseen.

Ratikoiden kohentamiselle olisi kokemani mukaan Kiovassa tarvetta, ainakin muutama vuosi sitten kalusto oli kelvotonta pietarilaista tasoa.

----------


## vompatti

Eikö Pietarista ole kuulunut uutisia kolmeen vuoteen? Onko Maxin 16.3.2009 julkaisema kartta edelleen tuorein? En ole löytänyt kolmea vuotta tuoreempia karttoja mistään. Eikö muutoksia ole tapahtunut?

----------


## JE

Muutoksia on kyllä tapahtunut vähän väliä, mutta ne ovat olleet väliaikaisia ja katutöistä johtuvia. Poikkeamat vuoden 2009 jälkeen, sikäli kuin niitä tällä hetkellä on, jäävät käsittääkseni ainakin virallisen suunnitelman mukaan väliaikaisiksi. Linjastoon ei tällä hetkellä nimittäin tunnu kohdistuvan juuri minkäänlaisia vakavasti otettavia suunnitelmia, sen enempää lakkautusten kuin uudisratojenkaan muodossa.

Kartta viime vuodelta:

http://transphoto.ru/photo/385599/

Tietöiden vuoksi kartalla suljettua linjaa Mjasokombinatille uhkaa ilmeisesti pysyväkin lakkautus, mutta en tiedä, liikennöidäänkö mainittua linjaa nyt. Tuo kartta on kumminkin jo runsaan  vuoden ikäinen.

----------


## vompatti

Tuossa kartassa on aivan erilaisia linjoja kuin virallisilla raitioliikenteen sivuilla osoitteessa http://www.electrotrans.spb.ru/
Näillä sivuilla kartta on vuodelta 2009 ja linjaluettelo tuntuu olevan kartan mukainen!

Myös sivusto orgp.ru listaa linjat. Osa linjoista on kuten virallisilla sivuilla ja osa kuten JE:n linkkaamassa kartassa.

Selvää on, ettei joukkoliikenne toimi tehokkaimmalla tavalla, jos edes raitiolinjoista ei ole tarkkaa tietoa ja linjat muuttuvat yhtä mittaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Selvää on, ettei joukkoliikenne toimi tehokkaimmalla tavalla, jos edes raitiolinjoista ei ole tarkkaa tietoa ja linjat muuttuvat yhtä mittaa.


Silläkin uhalla, että trollaamisesta tuomitaan...

Pietarissa siis on keksitty raitiotie, joka on bussien tapaan joustava, kun linjat ja reitit voivat sujuvasti muuttua.  :Laughing: 

Antero

----------


## JE

> Tuossa kartassa on aivan erilaisia linjoja kuin virallisilla raitioliikenteen sivuilla osoitteessa http://www.electrotrans.spb.ru/
> Näillä sivuilla kartta on vuodelta 2009 ja linjaluettelo tuntuu olevan kartan mukainen!
> 
> Myös sivusto orgp.ru listaa linjat. Osa linjoista on kuten virallisilla sivuilla ja osa kuten JE:n linkkaamassa kartassa.
> 
> Selvää on, ettei joukkoliikenne toimi tehokkaimmalla tavalla, jos edes raitiolinjoista ei ole tarkkaa tietoa ja linjat muuttuvat yhtä mittaa.


Linjojen viralliset reitit ovat todennäköisesti aivan samat kuin vuonna 2009. Vuoden 2011 kartta ei kuvaakaan virallista tilannetta, vaan siinä on otettu huomioon poikkeusreitit, joita katutöiden vuoksi oli suorastaan massiivinen määrä vuosi sitten, kyse on siis viime viestissä kertomani mukaisesti väliaikaisista muutoksista. Suuri osa näistä poikkeusreiteistä on katutöiden päätyttyä nyt kumottu, mutta mitkä tarkalleen, sitä en uskalla sanoa kun ei ole parempaa karttaa käsillä. Voi olla että orgp.ru tietää nykyisen tilanteen tämänhetkiset poikkeusreitit huomioiden.

----------


## brynkka

Maanantaina 2.4. tallustelin korttelin verran ul. Lensovetaa pitkin Zvjoznajan metroaseman tienoilla, linjalla 29 vaikutti olevan säännöllistä liikennettä Mjasokombinaatille. Käynnissä oli samaan aikaan kadun päällysteen poistaminen ainakin kahdella jyrsimellä, joka viittaisi katutöiden olleen alkuvaiheessa.

Seuraavana päivänä olin Vasiljin saarella, Srednij prospektia kulkivat linjat 6 Detskaja ulitsalle ja (mahdollisesti) 40 ul. Korablestroitelejlle, jälkimmäisellä matkustin Primorskajan metroasemalle. Smolenkan kanavan ylittävä silta oli jokunen vuosi sitten remontissa ja ilmeisesti samassa yhteydessä Nalitshnaja ulitsan rataa on uusittu, matka sujuikin varsin ripeästi.

Pietarissa myydään kioskeilla taskukokoisia joukkoliikenteen kaupunkikartastoja, joita minulle on kertynyt muutamia eri vuosilta. Tilanne raitiovaunulinjojen reittien suhteen on vihkosissa ollut samankaltainen kuin nettikartoissa; sietämättömän usein ne eivät pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## Skurubisin

Huomasin että Pietarissa Koiviston viertotiellä, Pietari 300 vuotta-puiston vieressä ollaan rakentamassa uutta raitiotien kääntösilmukkaa (tai vanha siirretään uuteen paikkaan). 

Matkustin linjalla 6 hyvällä vauhdilla ja havainto oli että Kronverkskij Prospektillä on uudet kiskot ja oli laitettu ihan kunnnot reunakivet, ettei autot pääse kiskoille liian helposti. Eli jotain uudistetaan sentään.

----------


## Max

> Huomasin että Pietarissa Koiviston viertotiellä, Pietari 300 vuotta-puiston vieressä ollaan rakentamassa uutta raitiotien kääntösilmukkaa (tai vanha siirretään uuteen paikkaan).


Tuohan onkin eräs kaupungin uusimmista raitiolinjoista.

----------


## ratikkakuski

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...uuygKQkH_aU08Q

Pietarilainen vaunu katkesi kahtia.  Toisessa kuvassa uusi paikallinen matalalattiavaunu suistunut kiskoilta, ja viimeisesä kuvassa taidetaan työntää vaunua ajakson alta. 

Mikäli käännetty linkki ei toimi niin tässä alkuperäinen;

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=1075053

----------


## Dakkus

> http://translate.googleusercontent.c...uuygKQkH_aU08Q
> 
> Pietarilainen vaunu katkesi kahtia.  Toisessa kuvassa uusi paikallinen matalalattiavaunu suistunut kiskoilta, ja viimeisesä kuvassa taidetaan työntää vaunua ajakson alta. 
> 
> Mikäli käännetty linkki ei toimi niin tässä alkuperäinen;
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=1075053



Kuukkelinkäännintä ei pitäisi ikinä käyttää niin, ettei joko lähde- tai kohdekielenä olisi englanti. Kaikissa muissa käännöksissä nimittäin käytetään välikielenä englantia. Esimerkiksi käännöksessa "venäjä->suomi" on itse asiassa kyse käännöksistä venäjä -> englanti ja englanti -> suomi.
Kuukkelinkäännin osaa kääntää tekstiä kohtuullisen toimivasti, jos lähdekielen kielioppi on virheetöntä. Silloinkin tulos on kieliopillisesti mitä sattuu, mutta viesti tulee silti perille, ainakin jos lukija tuntee edes lähdekielen kieliopin alkeet (esim. venäjästä tavallisesti puuttuvan olla-verbin ja latvialaisen "i haven't not undone nothing" -tyyppisen ilmaisutavan kieltolauseissa). Tästä fiksummat ehkä jo hoksaavatkin, mikä on ongelmana. Mutta ilmaistaan vielä selkeästi:
Se käännös venäjä -> englanti siis tuottaa kieliopillisesti virheellistä, mutta ihmiselle luettavaa tekstiä. Koska google translate ei toimi kovin hyvin, jos lähdetekstin kielioppi on virheellistä, tuo käännös englanti -> suomi on täyttä kuraa. Omalle kohdalleni on väännöksessä osunut mm. tapaus, jossa virkkeen kieltosana oli englanninkielisessä tekstissä siirtynyt niin, että suomeksi käännettäessä virke "Näin ei missään nimessä saa tehdä!" muuttui muotoon "Näin on tärkeää tehdä!". Lähtökieli saattoi olla saksa, en muista varmasti. Samaten laulun sanoja venäjästä suomeen huvikseni kääntäessä ilmaus "Tämä on tarina köyhästä naisesta" muuttui muotoon "Tämä on tarina huonosta naisesta", englanniksi kun molempiinviitataan sanalla "poor".

Kuukkelinkääntimen tuotokset siis yksinkertaisesti eivät ole luotettavia, vaan paikoin suorastaan vaarallisia, jos kumpikaan käännöksen kielistä ei ole englanti. Siksipä siis tässä parempi linkki:
http://translate.google.com/translat...3Fid%3D1075053 .

Lyhyesti siis: Älä IKINÄ käännä google translatella esim. venäjä -> suomi tai turkki -> saksa!
Kiitos.

----------


## antti

Tämä ei oikeastaan ole uutista, mutta Pietarin raitiovaunuissa on vieläkin tunnusvalot linjanumeron lisäksi. Löysin listan niistä:
http://pitertransport.com/maps/trm/trm-set.php

----------


## Ketorin

En löytänyt enää uutista, joten siteeraan muistista, mutta Pietarissa rakennetaan vissiin ihan lyhyttä uutta rataa, muistaakseni Ladokaskayan päättäriltä Novosherkaskayaan. (Ja transliterointi on englantilaisittain, tiedän.)

Linja kolme on myös palautettu takaisin kulkemaan keskustan läpi.

----------

